# coralife aqualight question



## john b. (Dec 23, 2004)

I am considering buying the coralife aqualight 4x65 48inch light. I have two questions, first, are the bulbs that come with it a straight pin design (....) or two pins on top of another two pins? My other question is should I get the mounting legs for it also or should I not bother? What are the pros and cons of the mounting legs?Thanks,
John


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

Straight pin, I purchased the stand because I heard that if you place them on top of the glass, you risk the glass cracking cause of the heat.

I think they have one that tilts like the JBJ unit, but I've never looked into that.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

The mounting legs will give you better light coverage (especially if you have an 18 inch wide tank), but the trade off is that you will lose a bit of intensity (though not very much). Also it might be easier to open the top of the tank for feeding, etc. with the legs. I didn't want to use them on my tank, but I also didn't want the light right on the glass, so I used plastic bumpers (the kind you put underneath stereo equipment, etc. to keep it from scratching up your furniture) to raise it up a quarter inch or so. Working so far.


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

those plastic legs are very brittle and over time they loosen up. i need them on my tank since the little edges on the endcaps don't quite align with the tank edges so...

anyhow, i'm on my second set after only 4 months...just handle them with care!


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been trying to retro-fit/modify coralife legs for a little while now.
My problem is that on my main tank, I have a cap, which, while it looks nice, it does hinder the ability to use certain lighting options.

I do have a AGA glass top designed with the smaller hinged front, with a much larger glass area, and my 30" dual coralife is just the wrong width. The depth is fine...
I currently have it just resting on the glass, but it still gets in the way of the hinge for feedings and does get hot. I want to prop it up about 3/4" so I took the dremel to a set of legs but wound up messing them up and they cracked. The full height legs do fit under the cap, but the fans gets real close to the glass top on the cap and in a tall tank, I don't want to give up the intensity.

The other issue with those legs, is the lip that hangs over the left and right sides is too wide, and again, interferes with the hinge. I tried trimming another leg and again, it cracked. 

I am now going to walk the big orange store or the other big store and look for some DIY mods for the legs. I have enough cut-up legs to get them to mount into the rails, so I would propbably bolt or epoxy and bolt through whatever I make, and then just come straigth off of the legs.

I've gone nuts enough to make the template for the legs in visio, so i don't have to keep cutting the legs up for real. And my LFS was kind enough to give me ones that have been returned/cracked, just so I can play around with them.

If I come up with a low-height solution, I will let you know...

And yes, they do make a hinged back mount, but that just doesn't fit for me.


----------



## john b. (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow, all this talk about the mounting legs is something I didn't realize. But now my question is should I get this fixture, or do some others have a different fixture they would recommend? And to the people who have had these problems, would you still purchase this fixture if you had it to do over again? Thanks again for the help,
John


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have the fixtures and would certainly buy them again. They are of a heavy, solid construction and the fans are very quiet. The straight pin configuration will allow you to swap out a wide variety of bulbs if you so choose.

I have never had issue with the legs.

Mike


----------



## Ironfin (Aug 11, 2004)

Mike, 

Did you say that "....and the fans are very quiet" ? I have my lights for less than 3 months and these fans are already making that constant racking noise. Sounds like they are not mounted tight. They were quite ok at the beginning. I am now thinking how to fix the noise. Do I need to tighten the fan mount inside ? Any suggestion ? Thank.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I really like my Aqualight. I the only problem I had IS the legs (they broke), but other then that I would buy another Aqualight anytime. 

There are new legs that I find much sturdier, can be fastened into place so the light won't slide on the aquarium rims, and allows 45° or 90° flip up of the unit. Only downside though is that you can't use a glass canopy with these...unless a small cutout is made.

I'm using square-pin bulbs even though it is made for straight-pin. If you need to know how don't hesitate to shoot me a pm.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My Aqualight fans are quiet, sometimes the fans get a buzz to them when they collect too much dust. I had to buy the Aqualights for a marine tank because the freshwater lights at the LFS were fanless. Make sure to look!


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

Rolo said:


> There are new legs that I find much sturdier, .


hey rolo, so how much more sturdy are these legs and how does it attach? does the whole fixture just swing up?

john b., no matter how much of a PITA the legs have been i would definately buy the fixture again...very solid nice light.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Aqualights are one of the best if not "the" best pre-made light fixture's on the market.
I have broke one of the plastic legs in almost 2 years, but I bought two pack's of them during purchase, when the time come's I will look into Rolo's link.

But the light kit itself is a 10 in my book!


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Fisyface - Very sturdy. If they break someone must have been playing football with it. 

These attach the same way as the old legs, but only to the backside of the fixture. Two metal piece slide into the grooves and the legs attach to these with a screw. The metal pieces are a better design of the old ones. So far there hasn't been any loosening.

Yes, the whole unit just flips up around the hinges.

Does that explaination suffice? I can post pics if wanted.


----------



## john b. (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. Rolo, thanks for the adjustable mounting leg site, the fixture there is cheaper than where I was going to buy it.You just saved me an extra couple of bucks!Thanks again,
John


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I really like the lights, except the legs are pretty fragile, my horrible story just yesterday of breaking one of the leg and accidently falling into the tank's water.  So, I dried it and let it air out during the night and 1 of the ballast is burnt out. (The side that got dunked in water) The bulb is fine, but the ballast is dead. So that said, does anybody know where I can get a replacement ballast for the coralife fixure 2x65W? I was thinking about getting a ballast similiar to AHSupply but the ballast isn't the same from the wires. I'm hoping I can get an actual coralife ballast so it fits perfectly. The light fixture is rock solid though. I especially LOVE the moon light. But back to my main question, does anybody know where I can get a coralife ballast replacement? Theres apparently no website or number I see on the box or unit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

Rolo said:


> Fisyface - Very sturdy. If they break someone must have been playing football with it.
> 
> Yes, the whole unit just flips up around the hinges.
> 
> Does that explaination suffice? I can post pics if wanted.


sounds good but if you happened to have a pic with it in "flipped up" mode i would love to take a look! 
roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Here is a link to their website Ming!

http://www.esuweb.com

Mike


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> Here is a link to their website Ming!
> 
> http://www.esuweb.com
> 
> Mike


Thanks, I'll call them tomorrow. If they do carry the product, theres a store near me which I'll visit


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Can someone post a picture of their fixture over their tank? The reason I ask is because I'm considering buying two 20" fixtures for my two 10's but I'm using one of those stands that hold two tanks and I'm afraid I'm not gonna have any clearance on the bottom tank because the structure of the stand.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Its actually 4" tall with the legs, pic didn't look correct cause I was too close.
The piece of the leg that broke was actually the metal piece that hooks between the light and the leg. It got bent out of shape and broke off, I bent it back into shape and will probably be very careful with it until I can get some new legs for it. Also, the blueness is my moon lights :tongue:


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I must add, Coralife is the BEST! I'm getting a free replacement ballast from them even though I told them what happened. Coralife all the way!


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I wonder, is it possible to replace the Coralife ballasts with Workhorse ballasts?


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks so much Ming. 

BTW, did you paint your Coralife fixture?! It looks black...


----------



## Jackfrost (Jan 8, 2005)

For those that had problems with the support legs.

I fiberglassed mine and painted over the glass black with some Krylon paint. 

I used Home Depot Evercoat fiberglass cloth and resin.

They are super ridged now. 

Nick


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

m3th0d said:


> Thanks so much Ming.
> 
> BTW, did you paint your Coralife fixture?! It looks black...


Thats because it IS black! I bought it in black color :tongue:


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Don't they only come in that ugly bronze color?


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Hope that answers your question


----------



## Ironfin (Aug 11, 2004)

I believe the ones with LED - Lunar,come in black. All the rest is painted in something that would never match your tanks or stands .... :thumbsdow


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

i heard from another forum and was wondering if anyone else has heard that the stock lights that come with the coralife units aren't very good. i've got the 48" 4x65w(6700k)unit and have to replace the bulbs somewhere down the line so i was curious...anyone know about this? any better recommendations for replacements? 

also, what are the pros/cons for switching to 10,000k?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I haven't had a problem with the coralife bulbs, I use a mix of 6700k and 10000k.


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

do you know of any pros/cons for switching to 10,000k? better growth, colours, more algae...?


----------



## Gill Man (Feb 5, 2005)

I agree, Coralife is the best and best prices on their products, too. I got my two 150W 10,000K HQI MH Pendants directly from them. Mounting was super easy and they're retractable, meaning, I can raise them when working on my tank or just to suit my tanks needs. I was going to get the 48" Aqualight Pro with CF and HQI lights, moon lights, and fans, but I found I got more flexibility with pendants and they were cheaper. The great thing about pendants is that if I want to get the Aqualight Pro in the future, I can always use my pendants on any of my other or future tanks. I can even have a container pond on a porch outside and use the pendant there as well. All this plus I've always wanted Coralife pendant lights, but I'm glad I waited for the new and improved HQI version.

As for the previous question, I actually started getting more pearling when I started using the 10000K, but it could have also be the added intensity. I believe the algae perception for this color temperature of light is myth or unsubstantiated rumor at best. Many advanced aquarists use them and they get all the pretty colors to boot. You might be thinking of actinic.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> I wonder, is it possible to replace the Coralife ballasts with Workhorse ballasts?


The coralife ballast aren't the same as the workhorse. The workhorse needs to be wired to an endcap whereas the coralife has an all-in-one plug for the endcap. Thats the main difference I saw so it'll just take a little re-wiring


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Alright, thanks for clarifying it ming. But maybe if you do replace the ballasts you will enhance the preformance of the fixture?

As for the new Aqualight Pro, it's basically a great Amano replica-style lighting. Actually, it's much better...cooling fans, LED lights, and much better reflectors. 

BUT, all this lighting talk makes me wonder how much light we really need. Expecially after seeing Shalu's 10g. It does raise some doubts. :icon_conf


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I figured I'd post pictures of the new legs for the coralife
Side by side comparison between the metal piece for the old bent up piece compared to the new thicker and longer swivel legs


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

I have a Coral life 20" 96W light on my 30G Oceanic Cube tank. I don't think my carpet plant is getting that much light. If i buy the mounting legs, will it make a difference?? My lfs seems to carry the old ones.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

I just got my aqualight 48" w/ moon lights yesturday. I was very happy to see that they have changed from the 3 LED set up they advertised with one LED right over the center brace of the tank, to 4 LEDs spaced very well. I was very impressed with this fixture. Sorry guys, it's going on a reef tank w/ softies.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi can you clarify (opps i might have missed it) which legs come with the newer metal attachment thing?

my LFS has the bent one and the newer ones look better (i am planning on getting legs for my aqualight)

thx
Raymond




ming said:


> I figured I'd post pictures of the new legs for the coralife
> Side by side comparison between the metal piece for the old bent up piece compared to the new thicker and longer swivel legs


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

The larger, U shaped metal piece comes with the newer, filp style legs.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

ok hmm I think i've seen them at my LFS also but didn't pay attention to the metal mountaing part, 

is there a 'clear' version of the legs as opposed to the black version?

thx
Raymond




Rolo said:


> The larger, U shaped metal piece comes with the newer, filp style legs.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I've only seen a black version, the new flip leg style also comes in a box, the old wobbly legs come in a plastic bag wrapping. I'd recommend the new ones over the old ones anyday. Its more of a pain to put on, but once its on, its sturdy


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

FMZ said:


> I have a Coral life 20" 96W light on my 30G Oceanic Cube tank. I don't think my carpet plant is getting that much light. If i buy the mounting
> legs, will it make a difference?? My lfs seems to carry the old ones.



Someone can help me out here??


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

ok will these new black ones work with my new rimless tank??

i'm thinking of buying the clear legs to try to match my tank =)






ming said:


> I've only seen a black version, the new flip leg style also comes in a box, the old wobbly legs come in a plastic bag wrapping. I'd recommend the new ones over the old ones anyday. Its more of a pain to put on, but once its on, its sturdy


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FMZ
> I have a Coral life 20" 96W light on my 30G Oceanic Cube tank. I don't think my carpet plant is getting that much light. If i buy the mounting
> legs, will it make a difference?? My lfs seems to carry the old ones.
> ...


The diff would be very minimal, I think you will be okay. 96 on a 30 is pretty good.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

These new black ones will go on a rimless tank, so long as the sides are straight (square or rectangle, NOT circle/oval) Theres a plastic screw which tightens to hold against the glass. Ofcourse you would only use your hands to tighten those screws or else it'll break. 

FMZ: The legs will hold the light 2-3" above the tank so it'll disperse the lighting more evenly on the bottom. If the "carpet plant" is getting direct lighting already, then this probably wont do much difference. It'll help even the lighting from front to back and side to side.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

oh thx for the heads up
i'll check them out at my LFS soon, (exams time now =)

Raymond




ming said:


> These new black ones will go on a rimless tank, so long as the sides are straight (square or rectangle, NOT circle/oval) Theres a plastic screw which tightens to hold against the glass. Ofcourse you would only use your hands to tighten those screws or else it'll break.
> 
> FMZ: The legs will hold the light 2-3" above the tank so it'll disperse the lighting more evenly on the bottom. If the "carpet plant" is getting direct lighting already, then this probably wont do much difference. It'll help even the lighting from front to back and side to side.


----------



## Saverio (Nov 26, 2006)

ming said:


> These new black ones will go on a rimless tank, so long as the sides are straight (square or rectangle, NOT circle/oval) Theres a plastic screw which tightens to hold against the glass. Ofcourse you would only use your hands to tighten those screws or else it'll break.


Will those work for a hex tank? I was dumb and ended up cracking my glass hood after a month cuz I had my fixture sitting on the glass. My tank is a 40 gallon hex, and I use the 20" 96W Quad CF Aqualight. I'm looking to just leave my tank open top now, and I'm wondering if those adustable legs will work.

Also, my tank isn't rimless. It has a trim on the top that has a ridge that the glass cover would rest on. Would this be a problem?


----------

